
Life as an entrepreneur can be a tough and lonely ride - julianilson
Hi guys,<p>Life as an entrepreneur can be a tough and lonely ride. I&#x27;ve experienced it first-hand for almost a decade, now.<p>As many of you know, your friendships will be critical when you&#x27;re stuck in the mud or have to kill your startup. For about half of my entrepreneurial career, I haven&#x27;t had a good friend group, and it really took a toll on my health and happiness.<p>So I decided never to go through it again, so I built an app that matches you to the most compatible people nearby for the purposes of friendship. For two years, I&#x27;ve been working on the compatibility algorithm and I&#x27;m super proud of the result.<p>Your support would be awesome, but it would make me even happier to know that you met some amazing people on We3.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;we3<p>Or<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.we3app.com
======
iampims
You should post this as a “Show HN: …”, you’ll get more visibility that way.

~~~
julianilson
Thanks! I'm a bit of a n00b at this, so I really appreciate it.

------
dpeck
Fun fact, this is very close to the original goal of Adult Friend Finder
before its pivot to a more specific type of connection.

~~~
julianilson
lol. not surprised, though. THat's where the money is. ANd that's why all
other "friendship apps" are really thinly-veiled dating apps. SAD!

~~~
rajacombinator
Has it occurred to you that it’s not “where the money is,” but perhaps rather
“where human behavior is?” There’s a reason “friendship” apps don’t work.

------
troycarlson
I loved the marketing video on your Product Hunt post. It's the first app
video I've ever laughed out loud at (the message thread emoji's). Great work.

------
thvu1k
Very valuable mate, I'll be downloading and will spread the word! Where is
most of your user base located?

~~~
julianilson
We're mostly in English-speaking countries (US, UK, Canada, Australia).
Especially cities like Boston, LA, NYC, London...

But we're growing the team now! We're no longer just two guys. So we should be
growing much faster in the coming weeks/months.

Thanks for your support

------
developerdanny
I don't like that it says 'Always meet friends of the same gender'. As a male,
I want to be able to meet female friends as well. Why is it limited by gender?

~~~
julianilson
At the moment, we're keeping genders separate. I know, it's very 90's. The
issue is that we're just two guys and we don't want to police the platform.
The reality is that the friendship apps out there are thinly-veiled dating
apps, and that's ruined it for everyone else just looking for friends.

I put down some more thoughts on this in this blog post:
[https://www.we3app.com/why-tribes-same-gender/](https://www.we3app.com/why-
tribes-same-gender/)

We'll be experimenting with mixed genders later this year, but it will have to
be in a careful rollout to make sure it's not abused.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Perhaps consider having no visible gender queues. Maybe go so far as to also
not show names. If the goal is truely for friends, does the gender and name
matter?

~~~
julianilson
It doesn't, but the problem is that people aren't usually very kind to other
people on the internet. So I can see a good chunk of users rollin' the dice
and seeing if they match with attractive people, and if they don't, they just
move along. This would ruin the experience for the other two people that are
left hanging and feeling like shit. I really want to prevent that from
happening.

------
isaiahg
Love the idea and I'm downloading it right now. I know I've felt these same
things nearly my whole adult life.

~~~
julianilson
Nice! I hope we can connect you with some awesome people nearby.

------
esbafb8
Love this mate - Thanks for creating and sharing something as valuable to
connect people :)

~~~
julianilson
Thank you! I really hope it helps to connect you with some awesome people.

------
imhoguy
Nice idea! Oh no.. no Witcher in games I love ;(

~~~
julianilson
Just added it!

~~~
julianilson
If you send an email to support@we3app.com, I'll add that choice to your
account.

~~~
imhoguy
And one more thing to add "I am often on..." \- Hacker News of course!

------
segmondy
I like the animation, who made it?

------
gain_sky
Are you still lonely though?

